# Burnt Out Children's Home, Barnsley



## Fiesta (May 28, 2012)

This is my first report from one of my first ever explores - I heard about it chatting to a mate on the bus one day and realised this was the place that was my unwitting introduction to urbexing when I was 13, when some friends of mine took me there to drink vodka and scare ourselves shitless with ghost stories. So naturally I had to go back and reminisce. 

On the outside it is a really imposing and impressive Victorian building, situated on one of Barnsley's few very nice streets - it's right near the beautiful building where Arthur Scargill ran the Miner's Union. 







I've posted it in Hospitals and Asylums because, as far as I can tell (absolutely no info about it on the net) the rumours about it being a children's home seem true, seeing as it has a massive extension at the back with toilets and showers. 











The oldest part of the house has by far the worst fire damage. 
















The slightly scary thing is when I was 13 the stairs were dodgy but intact and I got to walk around briefly on the highly unstable seeming top floor. 

Still had some nice period features too. 











Cheers for looking - full album is here.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2012)

That looks well buggered except the tiles,thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 28, 2012)

Brillant pictures what a mess


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 28, 2012)

What a shame, it looks ok from outside. The stone face is fantastic!


----------



## nelly (May 28, 2012)

Hmmm, I normally groan when I see the words "Burnt" in the title but the nice floor tiles and the bust saved it fella, well done


----------



## Potter (May 29, 2012)

Could be made back into a nice place again.


----------

